# How many punctures have you had ?



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Still trying to figure out if adding a spare wheel is worth the money & weight. So, being a Risk Management engineer (yeah, I know.....) if any of you would care to offer the following info, I would greatly appreciate it.

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ?

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture?

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming?

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?

An example answer would be:
a) 3 punctures.
b) They happened in 1970's, 1990(ish), last year.
c) 1 was minor (in the tread) but the other two were bad, side wall punctures.
c) 1970 till now with a 10 year break, so about 29 years in total.
d) About 2000 miles per year, so about 70k miles in total.


With this info I can work out the probability of suffering a serious puncture and then do a cost/benefit analysis against the cost of a spare, the effect of lugging all that weight around and the consequences of not having one !
.
I know it sounds long winded but if I can get a reasonable number of contributers, it'll make for a valid statistical survey. I'll write up the results for the M'home magazines and give the Forum a mention.

Note: It's also important that I get contributions from people who have never had punctures !!

Thanks

Angus


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ?
*NONE

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture?
N/A

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
N/A

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming?
12

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?
90,000*


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Motorhome 

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? NONE 

b) N/A 

c) N/A 

d) Nearly 4

e) 42,000 Miles 

Some years run on Winter Tyres all year. Some years like this one have changed back to Summer/All Season as we will be out more in summer. Always replace tyres if they get to 5 years old regardless of tread. Always use good Brands. Do research on tyretest.com

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb - just the stuff.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

This maybe tempting fate but here goes.

I have had no punctures.

I have completed 43000kms.

I have been motorhoming for 2 years.

Good luck with the survey I for one would be interested in the results. Have you tried to obtain info from the insurance companies. They must have some info for people who have got breakdown cover. Just a thought.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Pixie1
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll certainly bear it in mind.
Trouble with that that kind of sourced data, is that you never know how many people had punctures and didn't bother claiming. Plus i've found that the insurance business is so cut-throat these days that they treat all info as commercially sensitive.

Good idea though - keep em coming


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
One

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
2007

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked.
Very slow puncture so I installed Ultraseal in all four tyres, and it sealed the puncture perfectly

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
Five

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
20,000

That was two years ago - just today (coincidence 8O ) I checked the tyre pressures after about six months (I know - should check every week  ) and they were spot on.

No wheel imbalance at all. I installed it myself after reading stories of professional installers putting too much in and causing wheel wobble.

Two bottles of the stuff was just the right amount. About 35 quid the lot I think, but it has gone up in price since then.

Hope this helps, though I may have had a few more punctures since installing the jollop!! 8) I wouldn't know!

Dave

(Edited to put it into your requested format.)


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

a) none

d) Six
e) About 5000 miles per year, so about 30,000 miles in total.

Not specifically to do with your question, but:--I last had a puncture in *any* motor vehicle in 1974: nail through sidewall.

I spent from 1973 to 1995 averaging about 25,000 miles per year, with only that one puncture.

Harvey


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
*None*
b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
*N/*A
c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
*N/A*
d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
*9*
e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?
*45,000*

Note
We had a slow puncture in a rear wheel at 12 months when in France which caused us to change it for the spare for peace of mind.
It turned out to be leaking from the valve and a change of valve gubbins by our local tyre man on return to UK solved the problem.
We now carry valve bits in our spares box in case of repeat.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!

_a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ?_
Three. Plus two occasions of a bad (brand new) valve on a (brand new) new tyre.

_b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture?_
First one in summer 2003 during a Norway tour, then 2 punctures over a very short period in 2004. The thing with the valves happened in 2006.

_c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. _
It would probably have worked, but I prefer to have punctures repaired in a professional way. So I always carry a spare tyre.

_d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming?_
8 years. From 2001 till 2002 with hire vans, since 2003 with own MH.

_e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?_
Approx. 60,000 miles.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Still trying to figure out if adding a spare wheel is worth the money & weight. So, being a Risk Management engineer (yeah, I know.....) if any of you would care to offer the following info, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ?
> 
> ...


a)2
b) 2008 and 2008
c) first one in May, called RAC and not replaceable, new tyre. second one in France, used tyre repair foam, but didn't work - tyre structure had gone
d) 11
e) estim 70,000 miles

hope this helps :idea:


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
one

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
2008

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
slow puncture goo would have worked

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
one year

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?
3400 miles

The puncture was rather stupid as i drove over a screw taking the van out of our own workshop, having been making major additions before our very first trip.
I have just weighed our spare wheel and carrier
Wheel - 235/65/16 weighed 29kg
Carrier - 5kg


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

a) none
b) n/a
c) n/a
d) 5
e) about 35,000 miles in total.

Had a spare in Both MH's and never needed them. luckily on this van it is underneath so not using any space.

Karl


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I think that you are missing a vital question
How long did it take you to obtain a new tyre when you did get a puncture and didn't have a spare?
Just imagine, it's raining, it's cold, your in a hurry for the ferry (the fisherman are going to have another strike as it is easter after all!) you drive off your pitch on the aire, catch a back tyre on a kerb or foreign object on the ground and pop there's a hole in the sidewall of your tyre...
Now then. How you gonna fix it. Who you gonna call... How MUCH are you going to have to pay....
Me, spare wheel and tyre for my X250 cost me £70 all in, I got it so cheap because I had time to find the best deal whilst not touring and in the comfort of my own home (secondhand (new) wheel and new tyre correctly load etc. rated for van but a van tyre not motorhome tyre, it is a spare after all)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? ONE

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 2008

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. IT WOULD HAVE WORKED BUT REMEMBER THAT A TYRE THAT HAS HAD THE LIQUID STUFF PUT IN CANNOT THEN BE REPAIRED AT A TYRE CENTRE

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 2 1/2

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 35000

I will also add that I had three punctures in one week with my 2004 Vectra.

The spare will bring peace of mind. forget the costs etc. I have a spare and a fix and go kit.

Furthermore, the flat tyre on the van last year - where no spare was available - saw me grounded for four and half hours, partly due to Fiat Camper Assist and their general lack of usefulness.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ?
One

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture?
2008

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked.
Nail in tread only found when checking pressures so YES

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming?
2

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?
12,000


Richard...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Risk management calculations do not normally apply to motorhomes.
Why
Well, how many of those people who have bought an EFOY fuel cell (over 10,000) actually need it? Its like a spare tyre, you carry it "just in case" for peace of mind, NOT because you actually need it!

Do I carry a spare tyre - most certainly. And I have made sure that I carry all the clutter required to change a wheel.

When did I last have a fast puncture? (Excluding the push bike when I didn,t keep one eye on the pressure gague and the tank has 120PSI in it!) Probably about 1987 when a near bald several times re-cut rear remould on our old coach let go and took the wheel arch with it. I found the development of the wheel arch 100 yards up the road having stopped. But one tyre out of 4 on a rear axle is an acceptable risk. Handling is not significantly compromised. I never had remounds on the front axle. But I never had any cash either!

When did I last have a motorhome tyre changed? On the old van when sidewall cracks started on one tyre, it was the tyre that got all the sun at home when parked up. It was after all 10 years old as a camper and had probably stood in a field for a year beforehand as a chassis cab.!! Michelins. I advised the new owners to insist all the tyres were changed.


But just think on, how about all those commercial vehicles that run on remoulds? How old is the carcase on some of those?

Its a REAL world and its Risk Management that applies to these decisions as well. The automobile industry for example compare the cost of a safety related recall to the cost of litigation if the worst scenario should happen. They then take the lowest cost option. Thats life.

Over.


C.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

In 4th season of MH'ing - no puncture, In 25+ years of caravanning (c 50k miles) 1 puncture which destroyed tyre and wheel arch. Spare was 7 years old and had never seen daylight but was used for about another year when all 3 tyres were replaced

Noel


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Been campervanning/motorhoming since 1984 so answers as follows:-

a) one
b) 2009
c) Clean 5mm hole no foreign body, The goo would not have helped
d) 25 years and 100,000 miles approx
e) 100,000 miles approx.

As I read it d and e are asking the same question, the puncture risk is there whether you are motorhoming or actively motorhoming.

From 1884 until 2009 I had covered just short of 100.000 miles without a puncture and always carried a spare wheel, I always change tyres before the legal requirement at not less than 4mm tread wear.
Having a van that was supplied with the goo and compressor, I quickly set about buying and fitting the necessary parts for carrying a spare wheel, and boy was I glad as the puncture I had recently would not have been fixed using the goo and compressor.

This is my 3rd van and all have been used for domestic and pleasure.

Lastly a lot of what you ask has been covered in various threads before.

viator


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*puncture*

had 2 punctures last year in france both rear tyres about 2 days and 300 miles apart one was from pulling of the road and no kerb just the edge of the road cut the inner wall no the goo wouldn't have helped
the second was going through a chicane on the road work's luckily right at end so was able to roll out of them , when police arrived 10 minutes later they were going to give me instant fine for not having a spare , luckily my mate rolled up and i was able to use his spare, and his wifes excellent french assured the gendarme that on the sat sunday since the first puncture we had been unable to get it repaired, otherwise it was a £60 on the spot fine 
only 2 punctures in 25000 mls and 5 years m/h ing


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
Two

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
2005, 2006 

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
Don't know - both punctures were caused by large screws. One in Italy, the other in the UK.

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
5 

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
42,000 
Bob


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Superb - just the stuff.


You only need one puncture traveling at 60 mph on a German Autobahn to have a destroyed tyre & hub

A £75 spare gets you away in 30 mins

No spare on a Sat/Sun ...........no movey


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You can do as many risk assessments as you like but the fact is you may get a puncture and it may be unreparable with the gunk.
The question is are you prepared to be stuck somewhere waiting for someone to bail you out at possibly great expense or do you remove the risk of that happening by carrying a spare.
As mentioned in your previous posting I have Puncture Seal and I carry a spare wheel and the correct jack and tools to change the wheel which I reckon would take me around 20 minutes.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
TWO (2)

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
1999 AND 2002

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked?
1st TYRE OFF THE RIM - NO CHANCE! 2nd METAL THROUGH SIDEWALL - NO CHANCE! 

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
10 YEARS (& 20 TUGGING!)

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
72,000 MILES

Both punctures were in the UK. 
1st was on M6 near Carlisle, attended by Green Flag. Two new rear tyres in about an hour.
2nd puncture was 0.3 miles from home. I drove slowly to the tyre station on the flat; the tyre was wrecked any how!!

When tugging in France, I had a puncture on the car. Off the rim again! Late evening, next day was 15 August - Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary (Assomption) - many businesses in France would be closed! Thank goodness for the correctly inflated spare wheel otherwise we would have been stuffed!  :roll:

Five minutes after fitting the spare, I was randomly breathalysed!! AOK! :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
*2*

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
*2006 & 2007*

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
*Don't know - the 2nd had been run flat / very low pressure for several km until we reached a service station (because I knew I had a spare)*

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
*3*

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
*12,000*

In summary, I would never drive without a spare wheel. I worry about damage done to the structure of a tyre having been run flat, even for a short distance, with 3.5 tonnes (or a proportion thereof) on it.

Gerald


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the great contributions folks - keep em coming.


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
None 
b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
N/A 
c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
N/A 
d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
6 
e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
24,000 

Sods law always states that when you do get a puncture, you will be on your own, spare either flat or not fitted. I personally will keep my spare but the analysis could help others to come to an informed decision. The results should be interesting

Mal


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
None

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
N/A 

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked? 
N/A

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
1.5 years

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
8000 miles

I have to say I would not be without a spare. Although I have had none in the motorhome and none in the car for a couple of years the first thing I do after getting a punture is drive to a tyre company to get a replacement. 

I never get tyres repaired. I take the view that they are knackered after a punture because you have always rolled some distance when they go flat.

My last puncture in the car happened at about 60 miles an hour and I drove about a mile before I realised I had a punture. The tyre looked ok but there was no way I would want to drive on it if it was repaired. 

Derek


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
One 

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
2007 

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked? 
Bolt through tyre on a one way street in Bilbao, unrepairable.

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
2 years 

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
30000 miles.
As soon as poss, bought a spare and will prob never need it, but it is worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ? 
None

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture? 
N/A

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked. 
N/A

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming? 
Four

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ? 
20,000

I'd never dream of going anywhere without a spare. Am having two front tyres replaced in preparation for our next long range trip and will take one of those coming off as an auxiliary spare - i.e without a wheel.

Have been thinking about having sealant put in them all but the reports here suggest about 50% of punctures would not have been prevented by it.

Would be interesting if those who have reported punctures said whether they were front or rear so we could learn what differences it makes to handling immediately afterwards. My guess is that a total collapse at the front is pretty dodgy while one at the rear would just mean cruising to a halt on the side of the road.

Useful survey!

Harry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> when police arrived 10 minutes later they were going to give me instant fine for not having a spare ,


Now that';s interesting- can someone confirm that it is such an offence in France- and provide chapter & verse??

As for me:
No
5ys
approx 32000 miles


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*reply to tellbell*

the actual offence apparently comes under the same law that say's.
you must carry a first aid kit and stop and render assistance.
you must carry a triangle.
you must carry a set of bulb,s [and change them at the side of the road try a c3 headlight bulb ]


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> the actual offence apparently comes under the same law that say's.
> you must carry a first aid kit and stop and render assistance.
> you must carry a triangle.
> you must carry a set of bulb,s [and change them at the side of the road try a c3 headlight bulb ]


Thanks ken- know about all the others but still not convinced about the spare tyre. Doing some research myself but nothing I've found yet suggests it's the case.

Any Residents of France able to confirm- and quote the legislation?

(sorry fro the highjack! :wink: )


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Not on a motorhome in a car (no motorhome yet)

Two

One 2005
One 2007

Driving.... 30 years

You are asking the wrong questions. The risk is small but the potential inconvenience is huge. Because I had a spare tyre I could just drive away and worry about replacing the spare tyre at a time CONVENIENT to myself. They always happen when you have a deadline and the last thing you want to do is fuss around with a spray can of GOO. Up to you of course but to me it is a no brainer.... 

It is one stress you can just prevent... why live with stress

My opinion of course.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, the results are in.

There were 22 respondents with a cumulative 154 motorhoming years and 852,000 motorhoming miles under their belts. Thank you all for your contributions.

The findings were as follows;

Based on average mileage per year (6,800 miles), a motorhomer could expect a 14% (1 in 7) chance of getting a puncture in any year.

For those that do less (or more) miles in a year, that works out at about 2% per thousand miles.

Of these punctures, about half would be fixable with a goo compressor.

So, in conclusion, there is a 1% chance per thousand miles that you will up the creek without a paddle if you don't have a spare.

The consequences of this are entirely personal - therefore we would all have different ideas about whether this is acceptable or not.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its a bit late I know and I doubt it will alter the stats but :

a) How many punctures have you experienced in your motorhome ?
One

b) Can you give an approx. year for each puncture?
2007

c) Can you remember if the puncture was so bad that this modern injection goo stuff wouldn't have worked.
Maybe not

d) In total, (roughly) how many years have you been actively motorhoming?
8

e) In total, (roughly) how many miles have you clocked up motorhoming ?
56,000

peedee


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

a) none.
b) N/A
c) N/A
d) 14 years.
e) Pass.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Another late reply

No punctures

N/A

N/A

18 months

10,000 mls

I thought I read on another thread that it is an offence if you have neither nor a spare tyre NOR a breakdown service contract?

I haven't got a spare - didn't have one supplied and can't afford the weight, but I'm ''not bovvered' because for my lifetimes motoring my answers are

3 2 when I a student and ran on tyres which would probably not even be legal now

2001, 1969, 1970

Two yes, one no

40+

More than 1,000,000

I'm in France right now - just hope I've not tempted fate!


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry not replying in correct format but just got back from our first week-long trip away in our new AS Symbol.

After only 700 miles we had a rear puncture. It was a nail through the tyre and the position of the puncture mean it was unrepairable so an almost brand new expensive tyre is scrap    

I am going to post a separate thread in the Peugeot Boxer/ Ducato forum as the experience of changing the wheel is a whole story to itself

Peter


----------

